# Now here is something innovative!!!!!!



## Jim Brown (Jun 7, 2003)

Check out this flashlight! Bet Surefire or Streamlight aren't going to introduce one like this in the near future! Too politically incorrect!!!
Jim Brown

http://www.auctionarms.com/search/displayitem.cfm?ItemNum=4450068 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Tomas (Jun 7, 2003)

Eeep! Did you notice the current high bid?!


----------



## tsg68 (Jun 7, 2003)

This is probably more in your price range Tom...

.410 maglight 

TSG /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Josh (Jun 7, 2003)

A steal @ only 3400!


----------



## PaulW (Jun 8, 2003)

I think the guy in the bottom photo is holding it wrong. He has it aimed at his own head.


----------



## FlashlightMuseum (Jul 25, 2003)

Eveready, Franco and Aurora made some very interesting similar Pistol lights years ago. Check out these links for pictures:

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlight_view.cfm?method=search&brand=Franco&item_number=FR00001

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlight_view.cfm?method=search&brand=Eveready&item_number=EV00003

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlight_view.cfm?method=search&brand=Aurora&item_number=AU00001


----------



## UK Owl (Jul 31, 2003)

I can't help but think you would have the final word in any 'my flashlight is better than yours' debate if you pulled one of these out !

LOL


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 6, 2003)

I bought a Pifco "Pistol Lite" off ebay a few months ago and gave it to Chris M. It looked like a gun, but didn't shoot bullets like this light did, it only shot light, from something like a #222 bulb in the gun's barrel.


----------

